# Circuito cerrado de sonido en linea con Amplificador de 300 rms



## wilmer cardona (Mar 18, 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Necesito ayuda para montar un circuito cerrado de sonido en la empresa donde laboro, tiene un radio de aproximadamente 500m, necesito ubicar 4 paralantes en distintos lados del perimetro, donde se debe escuchar musica, voz por microfono o por telefono fijo, llamamientos a recepcion a los empleados, las oficinas se encuentran a 500m del paralante mas lejano.

Para esta tarea cuento con una consola amplificadora de 300W Rms, con dos entradas de microfono, 4 salidas y una entrada RCA para DVD o portatil; adicionalmente tengo 4 megafonos en vez de parlantes, pues resisten mas a la interperie y cable todo el que quieran.

El problema es que estuve averiguando acerca de las perdidas de potencia y el ruido por la distancia y me nombraron que tenia que acerlo en linea, poner un transformador a la salida de la consola y 4 en los paralantes, la verdad no se que tan necesario sea, pero si lo es, les agradesco me ayuden con todos los incomvenietes que pueda llegar a tener el montaje por ruido y perdidad de potencia y si saben sobre lo del monteje en linea y es lo mejor porfa, un tutorial o explicarmelo lo mejor posible.


----------



## emaknuel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola, lo que te comentaron es cierto, el audio para grandes distancias como puede ser para música funcional, buscapersonas, etc, se realiza sobre lineas de 70 o 100 volts.
Esto se hace de esta forma para que se puedan recorrer mas distancias y ademas para poder poner todos los parlantes en paralelo y que la resistencia total sea aceptable.
Para ello debes conseguir un transformador que convierta la tensión máxima de salida de tu amplificador a 100v y un transformador para cada uno de los parlantes y/o bocinas que transformen de los 100v a la potencia que se requiera; estos transformadores por lo general son estándar y vienen con derivaciones a distintas potencias.
Una vez realizado esto se deben poner todos los parlantes en paralelo.
Espero haberte sido de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## wilmer cardona (Mar 25, 2010)

Grcias por tu respuesta, ya averigue un poco mas y lo anexo asi;

Un transformador de linea no es el comun que conocemos, el amplifica la salida de la planta, pero este transformador es un TRF de frecuencia, con nucleo de ferrita el cal vibra con la misma forma de señal que la onda de sonido, entonces como conclusion el trf de linea, es aquel que vibra con la frecuencia de la señal de audio que esta en su devanado primario, el tranformador reductor de linea hace lo mismo, disminuye el voltaje pero mantiene la misma forma de señal.

entonces necesitamos para hacer este montaje, una planta amplificadora de salida con amplificador de linea, un trnsformador reductor por cada parlante que vayas a instalar, segun sea la cantidad de parlantes debe ser la potencia qe entrega la planta y segun la potencia del parlante, debe ser la potencia de los transformadores reductores de linea, ahora todos los parlantes se deben conectar en paralelo, el cable de transmision puede ser cualqiera desde que soporte la corriente. recuerde que la salida a los parlantes son de 4 ohm, 8 ohm o 16 ohm, junto con el comun.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

Si no estas buscando grandes niveles de presión sonora puedes alimentar tu línea en forma directa desde el amplificador, te ahorras el transformador de salida, solo quedaría poner un transformador reductor en cada caja que coloques.

Si necesitas mayor volumen puedes armarte un amplificador en "puente" que alimente en forma directa tu línea de parlantes.

No se que leíste, pero los transformadores para línea de parlantes no son de ferrita, ni vibran.


----------

